# Gulfside Heat transfers



## jen2swt (Apr 19, 2013)

Anyone have any experience with them? I ordered samples, pressed and having issues with them with peeling. Just curious to know if others had issues or not.

Custom Heat Transfers | Wholesale Iron on & T Shirt Transfer | Plastisol


----------



## iamchu15 (Jan 29, 2013)

Hello,

I have used Gulfside many times. Bill is great, and will help you with any questions. Are you following the proper heating and application steps?

I do events and have never had trouble except once an overcuring issue, but they sent me new ones and didnt even charge me for the whole order.

They are a good company and have even personally delivered an order for me.

BTW I am currently wearing a shirt I did a year ago with their transfers. still looks great after many washings.


----------



## jen2swt (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks. I am using the correct instructions. I have been talking with Diane since I haven't seen them talked about alot on here I was curious on feedback. The smaller samples they sent pressed great, the bigger ones not so much. Parts of the design pressed good while others didn't press at all.

I have some test strips coming so I can test my heat and make sure it's not uneven and unfortunately, my press doesn't have a lcd to show the pressure, so I'm going by the paper test. 

Thanks for the quick reply. I would like to use them, but until I can get my situation figured out...I need to hold off on all prints for now.


----------

